# Indictment and Citation of Louis. Presbyterian. (PCA)



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 6, 2008)

Bob Mattes has posted the Citation and Indictment of LAP over their handling of Steve Wilkins. There is also a discussion thread started at GreenBagginses.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 6, 2008)

This is sad that this kind of stuff seems to be generational.


----------



## Reformed Musings (Jan 6, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> This is sad that this kind of stuff seems to be generational.



In what sense? I'm not sure that I'm following your thinking.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 6, 2008)

Here we go! We need to keep this comittee in prayer.


----------

